# WoW Horrible FPS with high-end card



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I got a new 8600GT Evga 256 mb and my WoW FPS is horrible. I know other people with this card have great FPS.

I get max 50 alone, and 10-15 in crowded areas. People with the same card get 60 constant, even in crowded areas so clearly something's up.

Here are my complete specs.


```
eMachine T5212

300W PSU

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/10/2008, 22:41:25
       Machine name: YOUR-844938D6A0
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: GATEWAY                         
       System Model: T5212                           
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 308MB used, 2924MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8600 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0402&SUBSYS_C7503842&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.7516 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6108160 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6554496 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4742-11CF-AE46-5BE700C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0402
        SubSys ID: 0xC7503842
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_8086D601&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5247 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 4/17/2006 01:31:26, 4262912 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5247 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 4/17/2006 01:31:26, 4262912 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4375
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1166
| | Location: USB Device
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 36224 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 8/3/2004 17:56:44, 20992 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x1241, 0x1166
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 15:58:34, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 06:48:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 18:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 18:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 15:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 78.8 GB
Total Space: 185.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD2000BB-22RDA0

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 2.2 GB
Total Space: 5.4 GB
File System: FAT32
      Model: WDC WD2000BB-22RDA0

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H652D
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: J:
      Model: VH2320R OVF302J SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_10\4&2A3BFE78&0&10A4
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtnicxp.sys, 5.639.0118.2006 (English), 1/18/2006 03:41:00, 80512 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0402&SUBSYS_C7503842&REV_A1\4&1DA0D94&0&0010
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6554496 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6108160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 159812 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 425984 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 1241088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 8769536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 13529088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11173 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6582272 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 3391488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 1257472 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 3776512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 2629632 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.03.0000.0014 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.03.0000.0014 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 41984 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A34&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&B1BFB68&1&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A33&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&1&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_437B&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_01\3&B1BFB68&1&A2
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 17:07:18, 138752 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_437A&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_80\3&B1BFB68&1&88
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4379&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_80\3&B1BFB68&1&90
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4377&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_80\3&B1BFB68&1&A3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4376&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_80\3&B1BFB68&1&A1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4375&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_80\3&B1BFB68&1&99
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 17:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4374&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_80\3&B1BFB68&1&98
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 17:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4373&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_80\3&B1BFB68&1&9A
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 17:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: ATI SMBus
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_D6018086&REV_81\3&B1BFB68&1&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4371&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_80\3&B1BFB68&1&A4
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 68224 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:56:46 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.00.3705.6018 English Final Retail 6/17/2006 02:37:58 1179648 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 7/10/2007 14:11:41 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:30 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:19 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:20 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:21 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:21 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:22 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:22 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:23 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:23 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:24 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:30 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:31 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:31 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:31 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:32 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:30 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:30 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 2/11/2008 17:57:29 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2710.2732 English Final Retail 8/5/2005 20:06:50 165376 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2709 English Final Retail 6/29/2005 01:55:07 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.3243 English Final Retail 10/29/2007 15:35:13 1287680 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 15:58:42 4352 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2710.2732 English Final Retail 8/5/2005 21:01:54 58368 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2715.3011 English Final Retail 10/9/2006 16:12:14 235008 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2715.3011 English Final Retail 10/9/2006 16:12:30 224256 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2710.2732 English Final Retail 8/5/2005 21:01:54 62976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2715.2883 English Final Retail 4/10/2006 04:23:20 1669632 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:56:46 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VP6 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp6dec.ax,6.04.0002.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Gretech ASF Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech MPEG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
WST Renderer,0x00800000,1,1,WSTRenderer.ax,6.05.2710.2732
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PIX Photo Story Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PIXPSSourceFilter.dll,11.00.0422.0000
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PIXWavDest.dll,11.00.0422.0000
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2710.2732
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2715.2883
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00600000,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,5.01.2715.3011
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.05.2710.2732
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPV Decoder Filter,0x40000002,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0003
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2710.2732
MPEG/AC3/DTS/LPCM Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,MpaDecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Gretech Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GVF.ax,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
FLV File Source,0x00200000,0,2,Flv.ax,2006.02.0028.0001
Gretech FLV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech AsfEx Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Gretech AVI Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Gretech Network(OGG) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2715.2883
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2709
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Gretech Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,GAF.ax,
CBVA Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CBVAFilter.dll,5.01.2700.2180
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Gretech OGG Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
Gretech Network(AVI) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DXVA Filter,0x00200000,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
Gretech MKV Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2709
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2709
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.cpl,1.00.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.05.2710.2732
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2710.2732
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Gretech Network(SHOUTcast) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Gretech Network(GOM) Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GNF.ax,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.05.2710.2732
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2715.2883
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2709
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Gretech MP4 Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,GSFU.ax,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,QuickTime.ax,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MorferDsInput,0x00200000,0,1,,
MorferDsOutput,0x00200000,1,0,,
WMplug,0x009001f4,1,1,,
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0486
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0486
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0486
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0486
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0486
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.0486
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0486
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0486
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0122
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0122
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0122
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0122
Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.00.0000.0464
Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0539
Sony Track Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0477
Sony Dither,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0477
Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0547
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0547
Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0547
Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0547
Sony Wave Hammer Surround,0x00200000,1,1,mchammer.dll,1.00.0000.0192
Sony Track Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0477
Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0539
Sony Track EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0477
Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Sony Resonant Filter,0x00200000,1,1,sfresfilter.dll,1.00.0000.0266
Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0539
Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0547
Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0539
Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0539
Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0547
Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0539
Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0561

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CineForm HD Codec V2.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.7 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DivX® 6.7 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.05.2710.2732

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.05.2710.2732

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.05.2710.2732

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2715.3011
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2715.3011
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2715.3011

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.3243

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio input,0x00200000,5,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,12,1,,5.03.2600.2180
```

Also, does dustiness of the inside of a computer cause lag? I get lots of lag spikes moving the camera and turning around and heard that that may be the cause.

My card also sometimes gets very hot, so that may be it.

I'm not a whiz on this stuff, so please help me.


Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Lag in games can be caused by a weak power supply unit, too much dust inside the case, bad drivers, low hard drive space, low RAM, etc.

Open the case and make a note of the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts, amps for +12V)

To see if your PSU is strong enough to handle the new graphics card, enter your full system specs into this *power calculator* and set Capacitor Aging to 25%. Click the Calculate button, then add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency. Post back with this figure and the PSU label details.

Check your temperatures and voltages with *PC Wizard* at startup with no other programs running. Take with a screenshot from the 'Voltage, Temperature & Fans' window. Leave it open on the desktop and take another screenshot of PC Wizard during gameplay when it starts to lag by pressing alt-tab to switch back to the desktop. Post back with both screenshots so we can see how your system copes under stress. If PC Wizard doesn't show the graphics card temperature, use the nvidia control panel to see it.

Have you tried lowering some of the graphics settings? Disable anti-aliasing and use your monitor's native resolution to see if that improves the fps.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure how many fans I have and what mm is, but I put one.

Not sure about my hard drives either.

But what came out was 363 watts.

This is my PSU:

http://www.impactcomputers.com/hp-p3527f3.html

It's an HP-P3527F3. 20 pin connector. 
I know my computer has a 24 pin slot, so I can get a 24 pin PSU.

As for the temperature, I'll post again with that info.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

@Startup..










Lagging..









Not lagging..









For some reason the GFX temp is higher when I'm at higher framerates.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

PC Wizard will give you your computer's details under Hardware > System Summary. Try and be as accurate as possible with the power calculator. At the moment, even without hard drives, it's saying you need 363W and you only have a 300W PSU. This is enough to cause games to lag. If you can get an accurate figure that comes to over 300W you will need a more powerful PSU.

Is your 8600GT graphics card PCIE or AGP? Your PSU only has 18 amps on the +12V line, which is enough for an AGP card, but not PCIE which would need at least 26 amps.

What graphics card did you upgrade from?

Please post the 'Voltage, Temperature & Fans' window from PC Wizard during gameplay so we can see what the PSU voltages are like under stress.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

I got 412W this time. 

My 8600GT is PCIE. 

I'm pretty sure you're right about my PSU being too low-end. 
Would this work..?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371004&Tpk=Antec+Basiq+500w+PSU

The above PSU is dual 12V rails at 18A both.

By the way, my graphics card doesn't have a connector slot to the PSU. It draws power from the Mobo. Min reqs on the box were 18A.

Here's the window for the Voltage, and Temp.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

PC Wizard usually shows the voltages in that window, but they're missing from yours for some reason. It's not important though. Replacing the PSU should fix your problem.

If that's 412W without the extra 30% added on, then the Antec Basiq 500W in your link would be ok, but wouldn't leave much room for any future upgrades. With the extra 30% you get 535W so you'd need a 600W.

The listed price looks like it's a special offer only when bought with an Antec case. Check before buying.

This one is a higher quality unit for a lower price.
OCZ StealthXStream 600W - $55 (after $30 rebate)
*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010*


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

How could I know if it'll fit my computer?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The OCZ is 150 x 140 x 86mm. Compare it with your existing PSU and measure the case. It's a standard size that fits most modern cases.

It has 4 +12V lines, each supplying 18A. It also has a 20/4 main connector to fit motherboards with either 20 or 24 pin connectors. And it has 2 6-pin PCIE connectors. It's efficiency is over 80%, compared to the Antec which isn't listed so is probably about 70%. Ideal for a mid-range computer, with enough headroom for upgrades.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the 700w version of that PSU and it's awesome.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

Still getting the same FPS.

I got that exact 600W PSU.

This is so weird.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

8600gt and the HP you have isn't exactly "high-end"


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

peterhuang913 said:


> 8600gt and the HP you have isn't exactly "high-end"


eMachine.

What makes it not high end?

What can I change? 

So far I have the card, the 600W PSU, I was thinking my CPU but I don't understand why that would be a big problem.

Two CPUs both at 2.6 Ghz.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Same applies.

The dust is the problem, when the computer overheats, it slows down.

Did you buy the card and put it in after you bought the computer as an upgrade? If so, then it might be a driver problem.


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

Dusted it clean and got a new heatsink.

Yes, the original card was onboard integrated.

I upgraded to a PCI-E one. Got the latest drivers off the site too.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, have you tried different drivers?
I have an 8600GTS (and the same PSU as you) and I saw a decrease in quality & performance whilst playing CoD4:Modern Warfare with the latest drivers installed.
I rolled back my drivers and got my performance back.

Why not ask your WoW friends with the same vid card what version drivers they are using?


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

Just curious, what did you roll yours back to?

I'd like to try.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Forceware 169.21

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Jun 11, 2008)

The manufacturer of the card doesn't matter right?

Cause yours is by XFX and mine eVGA.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

No............all the drivers are by nVidia.
It's well known that sometimes older drivers work better on some cards.

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/t...5196A66426E.app05_07?topicId=6440870384&sid=1


----------



## Colortiz (Jun 2, 2008)

If my post is a bit late im sorry. But if you still haven't resolved this make sure that in bios the pci express slot is running at x16 or else you will get ****ty perfromance. Its happened to me before so you should check.


----------



## bkdude (Sep 29, 2008)

In some cases it is very important to make sure you have the correct drivers by the correct manufacturer.

When I first got my EVGA 8600 GTS, I installed the default drivers from nVidia, and had to remove them in safe mode because they didn't work correctly and caused my PC to crash less than a minute after startup.

When I installed the drivers from the EVGA website however, it worked perfectly. The strange thing is, the EVGA drivers seemed almost identical to the nVidia drivers.


----------

